
LGTM: a Chrome extension inspired by a tweet - soulim
https://sul.im/blog/lgtm/
======
seba_dos1
How about uploading it to addons.mozilla.org as well?

~~~
soulim
Good point! That's on the list already :)

Seems like it's relatively easy to convert a Chrome extension into a Firefox
addon. So I'm going to do that as the next step. The source code will be in
the same repo on GitHub
([https://github.com/soulim/lgtm](https://github.com/soulim/lgtm)).

------
kapauldo
Thanks for sharing. This is a great little project.

~~~
soulim
Thanks! :)

